# New citizen in the ports



## ondra_knezour (Apr 7, 2015)

Somebody sneaked through city limits. Are you curious?
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=382965


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 7, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> Are you curious?



Yes. I'm curious what the point of this thread is, since I surely can't tell.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 7, 2015)

I would guess to point out the various Xen support pieces to support Dom0.

See http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/FreeBSD_Dom0


----------

